# Cintiq 13HD and SAI problems



## BlindCoyote (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys I recently got my Cintiq 13HD and have run into an issue. I have 2 additional monitors in addition to the cintiq. The problem is that When I calibrate the tablet it works fine in Photoshop CC and Manga Studios 5 it works fine. Though as soon as I move my pen over top the canvas in SAI an offset of about 1.5" to the bottom right of where the pen really is. This only happens when then pen is over the SAI canvas. Anywhere else it works just fine. Even with the offset, it still has pressure. I am running on Windows 8. I have also removed all other wacom drivers and re-installed the cintiq driver.
I also run into the same problem with my laptop running windows 8 as well.


If you know a possible fix I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 30, 2014)

I found this on google:

http://forum.wacom.eu/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18949

I think it may be that your other 2 additional monitor is causing that problem P:
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 4, 2014)

How much is Sai? I can only find the trial version, 
I've heard it's around $50, does that sound right?


----------

